# do i need a protein skimmer



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

Basically my topic is my question.. do I really need a protein skimmer


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would, Just make sure you don't do what I did and get one thats over kill. Get one that is ranked for the size of your tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That would depend on the size of the tank and the fish you want to keep in it. In general, it is a good idea to have a protein skimmer on any saltwater tank. Some smaller sized tanks wont need it, and can get away with water changes, but it is still recommended.


----------

